

Show HN: Following, a tiny Twitter game built in ReactJS - davidaragon
http://followingapp.herokuapp.com/

======
neilk
Nice idea. I could imagine playing this against friends who are in the same
Twitter clique.

Asking me the Twitter client or banner was a turn-off. I may have an incentive
to say I know what so-and-so said or would say, but asking about the Twitter
client is a bit trainspottery.

